# Happy Birthday nicnap



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 15, 2011)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-nicnap (born 1980, Age: 31)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## dudley (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday to my PB brother Nicholas! 

You will I am sure will become a fine pastor.

Hebrews 12:15 NIV
See to it that no one misses the grace of God and that no bitter root grows up to cause trouble and defile many. 

Nicholas you are a child of God, His treasured possession. He created you in His own image. He chose the day for you to be born. He has a plan and a purpose for your life. Let the grace of God continue to lead and bless you in your life and the years ahead.


----------



## baron (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Dec 15, 2011)

Have a great birthday, Nick.


----------

